# regens



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Decided to time the intervals between regens the last 3 weeks.. They seem to be fairly predictable now.. First was 18 hours and 40 minutes, second was 18 hours 25 minutes and today was 18 hours 45 minutes.. Not sure if it's different for more city driving but for me it's a 65 minute drive to work and I average around 45 MPH per tank , so a lot of highway mileage


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I mostly don't notice when my Cruze does a rejen, just occasionally the fan will roar after I have switched the engine off. I have only had the drive me hard light come on once in three years. I have a Holden Cruze which uses a different TD engine with no DEF.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i havent noticed one


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Sperry, how do you determine it is in regen? I have 8000 miles on line and have only heard the fan on once after shut down. I do mostly mountain driving, so the mileage graph is all over the place.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

For me it's a flat drive so I know that the regen has started when the instantaneous mileage numbers go way below normal.. Another way is to switch over to metric and see if the eco bar graph or you instantaneous numbers go to 0 liters per 100 kms..If the bar graph only goes 2 bars short of the top or your instant numbers don't show 0 when in defco (coasting) then your in a regen.. The fan will stay on if the regen doesn't finish before you turn off the car


----------

